# 335d ECU upgrade



## tt_er (Oct 13, 2012)

It seems Evolve has a good price and solid numbers. Anyone else recommend anyone who is comparable in price? Any dealers around the St Louis area?

Thank you,

Brice


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

There is only one deal in the US right and that is VS Motorsports in Ill. Mach V in Sterling VA is currently in discussions with Evolve, which would be nice since they are local to me.


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Don't forget Renntech in south Florida!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Velos Designwerks in Miami.

We've established contact but no one has actually had their 335D tuned by them, yet.

They are certainly established in gassers like BMW, MB, etc...


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry amigos,RENNtech!!!


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Axel,
Any word from Lenny about a group buy?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I will inquire today,sorry i hvnt followed thru

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Bimmer App


----------



## oldsankey (Apr 13, 2012)

I've had Evolve tune before... Low upfront cost, but pricey to get re-tuned when the dealership wipes, as in my case. Great power curve, especially pulling away power at highway speed in M6. I just had Vtech remap and DPF removal done last week.. Comparable tune cost, but DPF removal for US spec is very labor intensive. Complicated process with all the sensors and egr, etc. Great power, sound and amazing mpg..but still too early to give too much of a review.


----------



## TDIwyse (Sep 17, 2010)

oldsankey said:


> I've had Evolve tune before... Low upfront cost, but pricey to get re-tuned when the dealership wipes, as in my case. Great power curve, especially pulling away power at highway speed in M6. I just had Vtech remap and DPF removal done last week.. Comparable tune cost, but DPF removal for US spec is very labor intensive. Complicated process with all the sensors and egr, etc. Great power, sound and amazing mpg..but still too early to give too much of a review.


Looking forward to hearing more details on this. Probably worth its own thread. Please update with details/data when you can. Thanks.


----------



## cssnms (Jan 24, 2011)

oldsankey said:


> I've had Evolve tune before... Low upfront cost, but pricey to get re-tuned when the dealership wipes, as in my case. Great power curve, especially pulling away power at highway speed in M6. I just had Vtech remap and DPF removal done last week.. Comparable tune cost, but DPF removal for US spec is very labor intensive. Complicated process with all the sensors and egr, etc. Great power, sound and amazing mpg..but still too early to give too much of a review.


If I recall correctly when VS Motorsports started offering the Evolve tune when I questioned them about dealer DME reflashes that would erase the tune, they stated they would reflash for free.

While the DPF removal peaks my interest I am not excited about the idea of blowing black smoke. There was somone elese that did this and had his car dynoed before an after and he stated he actually lost HP - now that could be due to a couple of things non-DPF related, but point being he saw no gains as a result of the removal. He stated he was going to reinstall the DPF because he didn't like the black smoke.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

That sucks no power increase wow!! Frankly I wont care of the black smoke


----------



## oldsankey (Apr 13, 2012)

I thought re-flashes were free as well, but as of mid August, VS Motorsports charges $190.00 for re-map, plus shipping. Unfortunately, I was unable to get pre/post DPF dynos, but I can tell you there is much more power now compared to my previous evolve tune and so far, I've gotten 680 miles and 703 miles per full tank. Still early, but no regrets with my DPF removal. As for black smoke, I rarely see any. The exhaust definitely smells worse now, but mostly common sense about opening the garage door while running the engine. I can't speak of any other 335D DPF removals, but I firmly believe the post performance is only as good as the tune and tuner


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@oldsankey IMPRESIVE!!!

@finnbmw Lenny is trying to convince head honcho and I have also sent Hartmut an email on this(no response!!), Hartmut is at SEMA showing off his products and car, I will be flying to RENNtech Monday for a reflash, BMW erased MINES!!! Anyway, will inquire again ok!!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

oldsankey have you done the a DMV inspection for gasses or is it that you live in Florida or another state that doesnt do emissions, call me at 787-459-4518 or txt me ok Im interested. Also TurboEddie of german boost was interested he lives in Florida, call me ok!!


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

What do you guys think about the additional soot loading your DPF is enduring with these tunes? 

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Axel61 said:


> @finnbmw Lenny is trying to convince head honcho and I have also sent Hartmut an email on this(no response!!), Hartmut is at SEMA showing off his products and car, I will be flying to RENNtech Monday for a reflash, BMW erased MINES!!! Anyway, will inquire again ok!!


Thanks for the follow-up!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Status?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

BMWTurboDzl said:


> What do you guys think about the additional soot loading your DPF is enduring with these tunes?
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


I wondered about this very thing back when ronin had to have his DPF replaced.


----------



## gmatthiesen (Nov 8, 2012)

*Shop*



oldsankey said:


> I've had Evolve tune before... Low upfront cost, but pricey to get re-tuned when the dealership wipes, as in my case. Great power curve, especially pulling away power at highway speed in M6. I just had Vtech remap and DPF removal done last week.. Comparable tune cost, but DPF removal for US spec is very labor intensive. Complicated process with all the sensors and egr, etc. Great power, sound and amazing mpg..but still too early to give too much of a review.


Where did you get your VTEch tune with DPF removal done at in the US, I am having a hard time finding anyone to do it? George @ Renntech said No and Evolve dealer VS Motosports did also?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

oldsankey had his done in CANADA!! ask him ok


----------

